# Fallen London



## Cynder (May 14, 2020)

Does anyone else on here play Fallen London?

My profile


----------



## storm (May 14, 2020)

I used to, I burned out during seeking the name because it actually required coordinating with other players to betray them...

the ambitions being finished really makes me want to come back tho ;;


----------

